# Help on Heat press Setting using Heat Transfer Paper



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,

I'm having issues with my heat transfer process ending up a lot of wasted materials.

After printing, i press the paper on 60/40 polycotton blend shirt using the following setting;

Press pressure: medium
Temp: 320
Duration: 20secs

The Dark heat transfer paper usually when it gets cold can be peeled off the shirt completely and clean.

What i am doing wrong here?

Tried increasing the pressure but the color of the shirt bleeds on the white portion of the transfer material making the white parts, looks the same color as that of the shirt.

Please advise.

Thank you.
GAry


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

We need to know which paper you are using to help.


----------



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

ProArtShirts said:


> We need to know which paper you are using to help.



Meena 3GJetPro Dark transfer paper

Thank you


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

RealTrading said:


> Meena 3GJetPro Dark transfer paper
> 
> Thank you


Neenah 3G Jet Opaque Heat Transfer Paper

Temperature: 350 F 
Time: 30 seconds 
Pressure: Heavy 
Cold peel


----------



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

ProArtShirts said:


> Neenah 3G Jet Opaque Heat Transfer Paper
> 
> Temperature: 350 F
> Time: 30 seconds
> ...



Noted, will try this one


----------

